# Cool Spiderman HK



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Found this on another forum - Kinda kewl MP5


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

That's definitely different! :smt033


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

:smt104


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

I'd call it a "lead slinger"! :smt082 

Sometimes I crack myself up! :smt109


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I needa do my Glock in that color :lol: :lol:

Then I can make my compact Walther have a Green Lantern theme.

Superman themed USP :roll:


----------



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

:smt087


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

rustycompass said:


> :smt087


Oh, c'mon.. Don't U think it's at leasta little cool


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I'd look really good shooting that. :-D


----------

